# Daghestan



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

DAGHESTAN ,Harland & Wolff build 1960,for Hindustan Steamship.11187 g.t.
11,5 knots.When named MERCURY was on voyage from Varna to Manila with
14900 tons of steel product ,when fire broke out her engine room 60 miles
south of Rhodes.10-06-1982 ,she was laid up until towed to Aliaga march 1987 for scrapping.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Built of course in Glasgow and a regular even after renaming.Came in all her new guises.Pic somewhere else of her as LOVINDA.
This is a better shot of her than the other I posted as original passing her birthplace.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Surely Paul, LOVINDA was the former name before MERCURY.
Gp


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes indeed,LOVINDA then MERCURY.Must look for that shot of her.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

DAGHESTAN as LOVINDA at Glasgow/s General Terminus Quay.She came as MERCURY also.Couldn/t stay away from the Clyde!
Thanks to Ron for enhancing.


----------



## haydn (Jan 13, 2006)

i tought dagistan and afganistan where iron ore bulkships of common bros newcastle


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

They were indeed along with IRON HORSE, IRON AGE and IRON CROWN all Clyde built.


----------



## sfmillsy (Jan 2, 2006)

There was a later Afghanistan which was the products carrier formely named Joseph R Smallwood. 
She was managed by Common Brothers and originally traded the Come by Chance (Newfoundland) to New York route with aviation fuel.
I carried Iron ore on the Simonburn (She was used for all sorts of cargoes as she had derricks) and was on her when they sold her. She was re named Prodromos.
We had a saying on board...'I sailed under the BIG C'... by which we meant the Common Brothers funnel markings as shown on the pic of the Daghestan and carried by the Simonburn.

All the best
sfmillsy


----------



## johnmilne (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hindustan*

In 1964 while on the Ashbank in BA the Hindustan layed along side us for a couple of days or so. Remember going on board her a couple of times. Very impressed with her accomadation. I have a query, What happened to her? While tugmaster in Napier pushed on the tanker "Amoukura "many times. I noticed that her previous name was "Hindustan". Have been told that she had good accomadation also.
Thanks.
John Milne


----------

